# (MS Contin/15 mgs) New experience



## faris

ok.

i am female, weigh about 120 lbs, semi-experienced opiate user.  let's just say that the percocets i had a couple weeks ago were the 7.5's and 1 is not quite enough and 1.5 is just a bit too much....on an empty stomach that is.

my husband and i stumble across scripts every now and then and usually take whatever we can get our hands on and then look it up later.  i have not had good experience with liquid morphine (please also excuse my vocab....i tend to confuse some things so if i'm not proper, please kindly correct me! ), in that i got extremely sick...no clue what my dosage was and that was a while back.

so we have a blue 15mg "morphine" pill, inscribed on it is a 15 and didn't catch the other side.  after googling the above info, this was an MS contin pill.

the guy we got it from told us that he normally will just take half and since my hubbie's a big boy, he suggested only half to him as well.  well we got nervous about it and decided to quarter it between the 2 of us, each of us taking a piece about 8:45pm.  we had also smoked some pot earlier, ate some dinner, and smoked some right after as well.

by 9:45pm, neither of us really felt anything different....mostly just feeling stoned from the weed.  i suggested waiting a bit more because that's what always happens when we think it's not working, we take more.  i always get sick doing that but we decided to just go ahead.  so we finish off the pill, taking the last 2 quarters, now we have ingested a total of 7.5 mgs each.  probably smoked some more after this but i can't recall.

ok, so the point of all this is that nothing really felt different.  i was expecting a normal opiate buzz but didn't get any itching.  nodded off okay, but not as expected.  i'm thinking this was just too little?

we can get more and i can post a follow-up report.  i guess i just expected something along the lines of a nice percocet buzz....hell, i've done a previous trip report about OC and had about the same things to say.  maybe i just didnt' take enough.

advice on what i should expect or comparisons to other opiates would be greatly appreciated.  and as always, a nice recommended recreational dosage would be appreciated as well.

thanks! 


substancecode_mscontin
substancecode_morphinesulphate
substancecode_pharms
substancecode_opioids
explevel_firsttime


----------



## OverDriven

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but your dealer straight up lied to you. Even people with no tolerance usually need at the very least 45 mg of mscontin (and it must be crushed and dissolved in hot water) to feel anything. If you take that dose orally, you'll get a very light buzz similar to 5-10 mg oxy, but much more sedating and longer lasting. When I had a slight oxy tolerance (around 30 mg to feel good) I would crush 100 mg of MScontin, add boiling water, let it cool, and plug it (basically inject it into the ass if you aren't familiar). So your problem is you dosed WAY too low. Try 60 mg orally next time, and as I said be sure to crush and dissolve in hot water. And I hope you didn't pay more than $1 for a 15mg MScontin because they are barely worth that.


----------



## B9

15mgs of morphine orally is going to do nothing for you really 50mgs maybe a little , depends some are more susceptible to it than others !






zoph


----------



## not_broken_420

I snorted 30 mg one time and barely felt it..MScontin isn't very strong.


----------



## faris

OD:  thanks for the advice.  and this was a free pill so no money spent here!   excuse my ignorance, but i just want to make sure i understand what you're saying.  

you suggested crushing and dissolving in boiling water....when it dries am i left with a hard product?  i can either take it orally or plug it?  again, excuse me for sounding stupid...i appreciate it though.


i'm not a big fan of going up the nose anymore, but i'll damn sure plug it if it hits harder.

i would like to know if i should expect a similar buzz to percocets after i get the dosage straight?


----------



## OverDriven

You should take 60 mg, crush it to a fine powder, and then put the powder into a shot glass or similar sized container. Add about a half a shot (a shot is 1 oz) of boiling water and stir with a small stir stick. Depending on the amount of water, the solution may be a bit thick like syrup. If you use a half shot of water, it will probably be pretty thin still. Either way it will work. Keep stirring until there are no chunks left at all. This is why its important to use boiling water only. MScontin contains wax. You need the water to be hot enough to completely melt it down so that all of the morphine can dissolve. If you crush it then add hot tap water, there will be little bits of undissolved morphine floating around that are caught in pieces of unmelted wax. So make sure the water is boiling. I usually have to stir for 5 minutes, sometimes a bit more. The solution will take on the color of the pill's coating. Now, let it cool and then suck the solution up in a large needle-less syringe and plug it all at once. It'll kick in after about 10 minutes.

The buzz is an opiate buzz of course, but is different from percocet (oxy) in several ways. It is a very calming buzz...more calming than most other opiates I've tried. It can also be very noddy. Oxy makes me nod, but not like Morphine. The Morphine buzz also seems to last at least twice as long as oxy. Euphoria isn't as strong as oxy, but you get more of the "everything is OK" feeling with morphine.

BTW...don't snort morphine. It has less bioavailability than oral when you snort it. In a similar way, rectally is much more effective than orally.

Have fun!


----------



## faris

ahaaaaaaa!!!!  liquid plugging....it's all so clear to me now!  thanks dude, thanks so much for your patience!


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah, orally, morphine is broken down very quickly, meaning that you only get about 25% (or something around there) into your synapses.  If you dissolve it in a mL or two of water, and take it rectally, you'll get much better results.  Although even so I will usually take 30mg or more rectally. 

People who snort morphine and oxycodone, or who take morphine orally, are wasting their drugs.  I have a number of friends who will only take both of them nasally.  They swear it works 10 times better than orally.  But that's a load of shite... it just doesn't work that way.  These same friends are repulsed by the idea of rectal administration.  These same friends also pay $1 per milligram for oxy.  8)


----------



## boywonder

^LOL.  

But to be fair, people can have a snorting fetish similar to a needle fetish.  I mean a lot of people start out snorting oxy, and they do it that way every time so they get used to that method of dosing.  It becomes part of the experience.  Getting the drug, preparing the drug, doing the drug and then feeling the drug... its all part of the experience.  

I always tell my friends about better methods of administration;ie ways to get HIGHER, but alas they don't listen and keep wasting at least some of it.


----------



## Rednkbearoregon

My thoughts on ms contin.  IT FUCKING SUCKS! I crushed 100mg and ate the shit and felt nothing. I have been on oxycodone for years now and went to another doc to try and get more, but he would only give me ms contin the bastard! I am used to taking 5 or 6 oxycodone at a time every hour. I can go thru a script of 160 in 3 days.  Will ms contin ever wprk for me?


----------



## lenses

MSContin is my favorite opiate next to heroin. The thing is, you guys are taking it wrong. You have to plug it or snort it. Oral is something like 10% BA, versus 90% rectal. Nuff' said.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I only had MS Contin once, at 30mg, and I felt it...at this point I never used opiates on the regular, so it was definitely nice with a few beers.  

Now adays, I'd probably need at least 2.


----------



## thomaslee86

*Good advice*

Ive had those ms contins for the first time this month, the advice here has been helpful as they arent like other meds.


----------



## tylerwashere

im not really a big fan of MS contin, but if you really want to do it.....


----------



## woamotive

So you *do *recommend snorting it ?


----------



## B9

No !


----------



## thelung

plug! plug! plug!  

I am not a very big MS Contin fan


----------



## raver2008

The rectal BA of plugging is not 90 percent, more like 50 something, plugging is your best bet though if your not into shooting. Nasal and oral is shit


----------



## pilldout

so this method for preparation for plugging would not really work if you just drink the mixture because it's basically oral consumption?

I do morphs all the time and it's always nasally.  I've had to titrate up from 30 all the way to 120 mg to get the nod i want after a year of use, and even sometimes i won't feel it if i haven't spaced at least a week between the dosage.

i don't have access to a needleless syringe, so i'm wondering-- would it be beneficial (more bioavailibility) to prepare for plugging with the boiling water but then just drink the concoction rather than snort?

I've thought about parachuting these babies, letting them sit in lemon juice overnight, etc, but my bf is suspicious of my use and i can't let a pill just sit around for 12 hrs getting prepared, ya know?


----------



## Vader

^you can get an oral syringe at any pharmacy


----------



## woamotive

I didn't think so. For some reason I had the impression that someone actually suggested that. In my opinion, there is no good way to take it. However, when I have it (and currently that's the case) I just swallow it. It's not very good anyway.


----------



## Sentience

I like IV morphine well enough. I think I like it better than oxy because I like to relax and dream and I already have trouble sleeping as it is. 

We seem to be having conflicting reports on snorting.


Im looking for duration though, not a quick rush. Im a pain patient who is somewhat dissatisfied with the absorption rate of my MS Contin.


----------



## 10YR AA Gone

No comparison to oxycontin.  None.

Lasts longer, no high.

240mg is nothing.


----------



## swilow

According to Wiki, only 10% of morphine is bioavailable orally.


----------



## Sentience

Im sure it depends on your tolerance. I have only been a chronic pain patient for the last 4 months (vicodin/Norco half of that time) and had very little experience with opiates besides that. For me, dissolving 30mg MS Contin into some hot water with lemon juice puts me in a mild euphoric and very relaxed state. I wouldnt say Im high, but I feel a lot better. Im still in a bit of pain, but I can cope. Better for sleep.


----------



## G152xx

*Ms Contin and OxyContin High Dosages*

Hmm, lemme describe how we do it overseas (Europe) ! 

Here, MS Contin equals to MST Continus and same shit with Vendal Retard (20, 40, 60 & 100MG) Btw, we have here even 200mg MST Continus :D

I'm using 540mg / day taken all at once in the mornin' (9 x 60mg Vendal Retard)
Snorting and oral seems same. 
Crushed works best, never swallow whole pills, you wont feel shit. 
Just add 1 x 0,5 Xanax and youll be nodding, buzzin 'n' scratching. Nasty part comes only when you'll sleep, because you'll wake up every 20 min and stuff...

Btw people, don't try above dosages, I started directly with this dosage *because *AMERICAN FAMILY PHYSICIAN states 54mg of oral methadone = 540 Ms Contin, OxyContin  (oxy, ms, ven, whatever)

Go here and read completely the whole article!!! 

So imagine dear FARIS that 7,5mg you did were equal to NOTHING. 

Just my 2eurocents... !


----------



## Sentience

Orally I am just not getting enough pain relief fast enough with MSContin. I am primarily a pain patient rather than a recreational user (of this particular drug- I like psychedelics), though I have nothing against feeling euphoric.

I am considering trying plugging tonight to see if that hits me faster or better. I would like an effect that is about equal to 20mg of oxycodone orally. What would be an equivalent dosage of MS Contin plugged?


----------



## Scoliosis

*Morp.*

I got my hands on some 60mg MS Contin recently and when compared to the 40mg (2-4 a day) I usually need to function they are ok too. 

*TIMING IS EVERYTHING - EAT IT 1 HOUR B4 EATING A HIGH FAT MEAL OR 2 HOURS AFTER.* 

I have 10 x 100mg on me now and will try them as soon as I am completed my 40mgs oxy's, some 35 still remain.  And 10 5mg IR oxy.  

Eat them. Best way. Cheers.


----------



## crw11x

okay never mind...found that info


----------



## adamsoff

Hi, everyone. I am new to the forum.  I have chronic kidney stones and the past few years have been complete H*&% on Earth for me.  I have been taking up to 10 percocets or lortabs daily just to get some relief.  My pain mgmt specialist put me on Methadone for chronic pain and it made me have heart problems.  So she just put me on MS Contin 15 mg 8am and 8pm.  I have a feeling this isn't the same equivalent as what I was on and that I won't get that pleasant feeling when I take the MSContin.  I'm not really looking for a high, but that feeling helps to let me relax the muscles in and around my kidneys.  When I take the MSContin as directed, I feel nothing, not really any "relief" feeling.  Do u have to crush them to make them work? Stupid question I know.  I really don't want to do that "plug" thing.  Can anyone help me.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Sentience

540mg MS contin is a pretty high dose....I have seen higher, but as a starting dose I think that would kill most people. You have to build up to that kind of dose all the time.

7.5mg of MS Contin is a low dose even for a novice. They dont make MS Contin any lower than 15mg I think. 

7.5mg of immediate release morphine might have some effects similar to taking a single vicodin.


----------



## Sentience

adamsoff said:


> Hi, everyone. I am new to the forum.  I have chronic kidney stones and the past few years have been complete H*&% on Earth for me.  I have been taking up to 10 percocets or lortabs daily just to get some relief.  My pain mgmt specialist put me on Methadone for chronic pain and it made me have heart problems.  So she just put me on MS Contin 15 mg 8am and 8pm.  I have a feeling this isn't the same equivalent as what I was on and that I won't get that pleasant feeling when I take the MSContin.  I'm not really looking for a high, but that feeling helps to let me relax the muscles in and around my kidneys.  When I take the MSContin as directed, I feel nothing, not really any "relief" feeling.  Do u have to crush them to make them work? Stupid question I know.  I really don't want to do that "plug" thing.  Can anyone help me.  Thanks so much.




MS Contin takes about 2.5 hours to kick in and peaks at about hour 5...making it a real pain in the ass to time the dosage properly and almost worthless for acute pain....Morphine sulfate is only 2/3 as potent as oxycodone (some argue that they are roughly equal). 

If you have chronic pain you need a time release AND an immediate release pan reliever. I would just insist that your doctor give you stronger drugs. My doctor was hesitant to give me what I wanted at first, but I threw a fit and eventually he gave it to me and has been pretty helpful since.


----------



## findingme

*Jackson county North Carolina*

*- Asking for info on how to get ANYTHING is not allowed on this site! -*


----------



## sillydreadhead

10YR AA Gone said:


> No comparison to oxycontin.  None.
> 
> Lasts longer, no high.
> 
> 240mg is nothing.



exactly, only i only do 200 mg and puke. but that is a difference of tolerance lol
!


----------



## eulanlia

For Faris if your just looking for a recreational use thing the best thing would be the 5mg oxymorphone they are equivalent to 10mg of oxycodone but seem to be a little stronger its hard to get exact equivalents. But I am sure that you would be very happy with them. They are small little white pills and should pay about the same as you would for a 10mg of oxycodone (percocet minus the Tylenol) not to sure what the going rate is these days so good luck. I am about 110lb and I take the 30mg ms contin along with the 5mg of oxmorphone daily as I was injured on the job. I am a nurse I did take the opana but my insurance doesn't want to pay for them so just switched to the ms contin and so far so good but I have the others for breakthru so not sure how good they really work. But if u take it whole you won't get much out of it as they are time released so on the ms contin u need to crush them up to feel anything from these but the 5mg oxymorphone are instant release so there isn't a need to crush those up unless u want to do so. If you ever have any questions feel free to email me at eulanlia@yahoo.com.  good luck


----------



## eulanlia

This is for adamsoff. The ms contin can be given 3 times a day its the only time released one that insurance companies will pay for three a day versus two. So maybe ask your doctor for three a day instead. And with methadone sometime what they say is the equivalent is really not it tends to be higher than needed when switching to methadone you normally take a little less than what the equivalent tells you too so if you do it the other way then you would really need the right dose of the ms contin as it is weaker than the methadone so that's why they normally give you the three a day


----------



## cj

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah, orally, morphine is broken down very quickly, meaning that you only get about 25% (or something around there) into your synapses.  If you dissolve it in a mL or two of water, and take it rectally, you'll get much better results.  Although even so I will usually take 30mg or more rectally.
> 
> People who snort morphine and oxycodone, or who take morphine orally, are wasting their drugs.  I have a number of friends who will only taue both of them nasally.  They swear it works 10 times better than orally.  But that's a load of shite... it just doesn't work that way.  These same friends are repulsed by the idea of rectal administration.  These same friends also pay $1 per milligram for oxy.  8)



I thought snorting morphine had a higher BA than oral? Also your discounting the rush you get from snorting a strong opiate.

Edit- just realized this threads from 2006


----------



## BishopsBishop

It makes me giggle to think of a grown couple of adults eating half a pill together, maybe it's cause I'm English.


----------



## sirfranny

lol...like something youd hear off round this neck of the woods



BishopsBishop said:


> It makes me giggle to think of a grown couple of adults eating half a pill together, maybe it's cause I'm English.


----------



## sirfranny

i like this method best. thanks



OverDriven said:


> You should take 60 mg, crush it to a fine powder, and then put the powder into a shot glass or similar sized container. Add about a half a shot (a shot is 1 oz) of boiling water and stir with a small stir stick. Depending on the amount of water, the solution may be a bit thick like syrup. If you use a half shot of water, it will probably be pretty thin still. Either way it will work. Keep stirring until there are no chunks left at all. This is why its important to use boiling water only. MScontin contains wax. You need the water to be hot enough to completely melt it down so that all of the morphine can dissolve. If you crush it then add hot tap water, there will be little bits of undissolved morphine floating around that are caught in pieces of unmelted wax. So make sure the water is boiling. I usually have to stir for 5 minutes, sometimes a bit more. The solution will take on the color of the pill's coating. Now, let it cool and then suck the solution up in a large needle-less syringe and plug it all at once. It'll kick in after about 10 minutes.
> 
> The buzz is an opiate buzz of course, but is different from percocet (oxy) in several ways. It is a very calming buzz...more calming than most other opiates I've tried. It can also be very noddy. Oxy makes me nod, but not like Morphine. The Morphine buzz also seems to last at least twice as long as oxy. Euphoria isn't as strong as oxy, but you get more of the "everything is OK" feeling with morphine.
> 
> BTW...don't snort morphine. It has less bioavailability than oral when you snort it. In a similar way, rectally is much more effective than orally.
> 
> Have fun!


----------



## gman2008

MScotin is rubbish have about 10 of 30mg lying around for years no fun to be had when i tried


----------

